
Apple's first iPhone ad – Hello (2007) [video] - artsandsci
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHA3mg_xuM4
======
justicezyx
Pure genius.

Just watching the ad make me want to by the phone.

~~~
amelius
Really? To be honest, it made me want to close the browser tab. Annoying, too
much repetition; I got the point after hearing "hello?" two or three times.
Also, I hate it when part of our cultural heritage is shamelessly used in ads.

~~~
coldtea
Well, a lot of that cultural heritage was shameful hollywood crap in the first
place.

